# Prior Snowboards



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone here ever heard/ridden any Prior Snowboard models? Wondering what the feedback is like from these decks. They have a cool concept in that you can choose your topsheet and base designs. Looks like their tech is pretty legit as well.

Any feedback?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a friend with a Khyber split. He really loves that board. Seems built pretty solid too.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

very solid boards from canada for advanced riders. Mostly freeride and poder models. Also some apline ans splitboards. Good idea to spend your money on.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a friend buying 2 split boards for himself and his wife. He already has 2 other prior boards and LOVES them. As others have said, solid boards designed for the advanced rider.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Very respected, with solid feedback in the alpine market. I'd love to have a go-around with Prior's Fall Line Carve metal board. It has the latest decambered nose/tail race shape, progressive sidecut, and titanal construction that has been putting riders on the podium. That design is easier to ride than the uber-stiff alpine boards of yesteryear, and with better edgehold, dampening, turn intiation and release. Very similar to Kessler, SG, Oxess, Donek's latest, and the Coiler I ride.


----------



## Keg of Heg (Feb 1, 2009)

I own a Khyber, and most recently an AMF in a 159. The AMF is the best board I have ever ridden. I demoed it a couple of times before purchasing. If you get chance to head up to Whistler, you can pick a up a demo at the Prior factory. I had been demoing various boards for about 3 years before I settled on the AMF. Don't take my word for it though, demo, then go demo some more. One persons favorite is probably not the next persons. With that said, their boards just plain rip.


----------



## Peabs (Nov 28, 2010)

currently my next board is either going to be a Prior freestyle or a NS.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/4105-prior-mfr-base-bubble.html

Turned out to be the start of a delam, had shop fix it locally after I got the big "Fuck You" from Prior.

There's really nothing high end about a Prior board except the price, they only have a 1 year warranty that they may or may not honor. Rome even has 2 year warranties on their boards, and they are a high volume manufacturer.

Venture and Never Summer are better high end boards, with longer warranties.


----------



## Peabs (Nov 28, 2010)

Zee said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/4105-prior-mfr-base-bubble.html
> 
> Turned out to be the start of a delam, had shop fix it locally after I got the big "Fuck You" from Prior.
> 
> ...


wow, thats sounds like total BS about the bubble issue, good to know!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Some people have had great experiences, but there are also a bunch that haven't. I really wanted to support them because they are a Canadian company, but I was very disappointed.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

My Spearhead rocks. In powder I wouldn't trade it for any other board. Love the shape and graphic. 

No construction issues after riding it for three seasons. I save it for deep powder days and never have any impact damage.


----------

